# hp c4280



## NHXterra (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello all, i have tried and tried to install this printer but no luck i looked at the posts and have tried to download the drivers through hp and through the links here but it seems as though none of the links work grrrr plz help!!

Problems im having...i can install all from the disk till it asks me to connect the device and it will not connect i feel it is a corrupt info on the disk as well so thats why i tried the driver download route...i also useds lampers deletion thread as well, so as of right now not a hint of hp should be on here, in prep to download the software and drivers from the web...but as stated i cannot


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi NHXterra!!

Did you try to plug the printer into other USB port?


----------



## NHXterra (Feb 4, 2008)

i sure have all 6 of em, it seems as though i cant download the driver using this computer for some reason


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

So, right now the printer doesn't want to connect to computer, right? Try to replace the cable for printer. It might be the cable issue then :smile:


----------



## Stelly (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have the same problem as you NHXterra...

I've managed to install the driver from the installation disk, but my computer doesn't seem to recognise the printer when the prompt comes up for me to plug the cable to the USB port.

I've tried using different ports, removing old printer drivers, using a different cable, using the help page on the HP site, even downloading the driver from the website...but nothing seems to work. 

This is really frustrating and I would appreciate any help/suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## NHXterra (Feb 4, 2008)

alright heres what i did i followed the post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f109/hp-c4280-scanner-fix-posted-by-lamper-216990.html

made sure all that crap was gone!, then found out part of my problem was that i couldnt download the driver(S) off the HP website from that computer so i downloaded it with my laptop to a flash drive and up loaded it to the desktop, i only did the basic driver as that was what i wanted/needed...followed the instuctions and wamo it worked........kinda, I can print/scan/copy, all that all in one stuff the printer does but the buttons on the printer it self dont work ie: if i hit the scan button on the print it says usb not connected, but if i scan using a program it works no prob so ill deal with it  i hope this helps.

now if someone can help me to get this c4280 which is attached to a dell desktop with XP to be a shared printer on a network so i can print from my HP laptop which runs vista that would be sweet!


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad to hear you solved the issue, NHXterra :grin:

About this, 
*now if someone can help me to get this c4280 which is attached to a dell desktop with XP to be a shared printer on a network so i can print from my HP laptop which runs vista that would be sweet!*

It seems like a really difficult settings here, because of the two different operating system on one network with shared printer. But, you can give it a try and see if that worked out. Post if you have any difficulties and I'll try to help you :grin:


----------

